# Went for a wonderful walk.. now my dogs face is swollen (Pictures)



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

So it started snowing for the first time this year, so me and my dog went up into the hills to play in the snow for a while. We had a grand ol' time.










When I got home, I noticed her eyes looked kind of .. squinted. Then I realized her nose was puffed up, her face swollen, and there are large lumps the size of almonds on her face. I'm assuming she shoved her face into some kind of plant that she shouldn't have (poisen ivy, poisen oak..? Stinging nettle isn't around this time of year..) 



















Shes not scratching her face, or acting weird.. shes eating and drinking water. There are no open wounds, sores, or blood. The skin around her eyes is always that brownish reddish colour. From what i've found online benedryl is an option for dogs having allergic reactions like this, but i'd like a second opinion on that first. Any idea what this could be? We're on Vancouver Island, BC. Sorry if the pics arnt that great, she doesnt sit still often, lol


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Without knowing what she got into, it's hard to recommend anything BUT benedryl. A swelling of the face can indicate anaphylaxis and can be very serious..so if she continues to swell or seems agitated you need to get her to a vet asap as it can cause the mouth/throat to swell and cause suffocation. 
Benedryl is safe to give, my 67 lb dog gets two caplets.


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

I just realized you all dont know what my dogs face looks like normally, so I made a quick legend outlining what my dogs nose shape is normally (red line) and where the major bumps are (green)


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Without knowing what she got into, it's hard to recommend anything BUT benedryl. A swelling of the face can indicate anaphylaxis and can be very serious..so if she continues to swell or seems agitated you need to get her to a vet asap as it can cause the mouth/throat to swell and cause suffocation.
> Benedryl is safe to give, my 67 lb dog gets two caplets.


Yes, I agree, I've read several places that Benadryl is safe for a dog....although I woudn't necessarily start with two caplets (unless they're benadryl for kids), try one and see how your dog reacts. I know if I have one I'm almost knocked out tired and I'm over double that dogs weight, though I'm sure they metabolize differently. 

I hope she gets better! let us know how it goes!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

We can see the difference between her right side and left side, in addition to the redness. If she seems sluggish, itchy, or unhappy, please call the Vet. If it is an insect sting or contact with a poisonous plant, I believe that it should swelling should begin to go down in a day or two, and be gone in 3 - 5 days.... If it gets worse tomorrow, you may want to call.


----------

